# Petsmart marimo moss ball infected with worms



## pastert33 (Jan 17, 2013)

I've seen these white worms in my marimo balls. I don't really worry about them as some say they are apart of a shrimp tank. If you do not like them, return it and look to see if all of them are infected.




mullenium said:


> So I got one of these today, along with a package of wendtii green and dhg.
> 
> Wen squeezing the nasty water from the cup out of the marimo I saw a little wiggly white worm make its way back in the moss.. Looks like detrius worm?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

don't dose with to much excel, it can kill the ball.

the worm is more ore less harmless, and should your fish see it they will most likely eat it.....or you can send it to me and my badis will hunt it


----------



## Tajaba (Mar 12, 2013)

I think those white worms are a normal part of a fish tank, also really good food for my apistogramma fry


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Every tank I have that has been established for a while has the tiny white worms. It seems to be a good sign that the tank is well balanced. I never see them unless I go digging in the gravel, then they will free swim until the fish eat them. I have actually introduced them on purpose from an established tank to a new tank on more than one occasion. I wouldn't worry about them, as you probably already have them in your tank, and if not they are harmless and potentially beneficial.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Planarian worm


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

I guess I flubbed up, if they are good for the tank! But I had tons of them from the Marino ball I got, and they were making cobwebs all over the place! I cleaned the substrate really good yesterday, but I'm sure there are still some in the Marino Ball! If they are good, I will let them in there, and the guppies I put in, can keep them under control!


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

That may be something different... the ones I have dont make cobwebs.


----------



## mullenium (Feb 18, 2013)

you guys think i should just return it? since i dose my tank with api co2 booster (similar to excel) once a day at the recommended dosage


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

The white worms could be nematodes. It is normal for all plantedtanks. My neons and cardinals eat them readily when they are in sight.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

I do have this kind of tiny worms on the glass too , I don't like it but there is no way to kill them all ... 

Few days ago, I just bought 4 of huge moss ball from my LFS, I notice there are some tiny white (look like egg) over on the balls, I am not sure what's it .. should I brush/clean them?


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Bahhh humbugs! Hate them, but if they are necessary,


----------



## Mccantys (Jul 22, 2019)

(properly emulsified) neem oil solution at 2 tsp per gallon will effectively kill small water invertebrates. I'm dying to kill these unsightly critters but I can't determine whether they are beneficial to my moss ball or not. Not only do I see the squigglies sometimes, at other times the entire surface of the glass is crawling with millions of little white dots... Baby/larval squiggly inverts?


----------

